# .357 deer load



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm looking for a good .357 deer load for my Marlin 1894. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a very good load for a .357 Maximum with a 180gr bullet and 1680 powder but I don't think it will translate down to .357


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

158 grain jhp over a healthy load of H110 at about 1875 fps shoots one ragged hole. Same bullet over healthy load of Lil Gun is in the 2100-2125 fps but is not near as accurate, 2 inch groups and a ton of muzzle flash. This is out of a Traditions G2 with a 22" barrel


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The load I have been using is a Hornady HP-XTP 158 gr over 13.5 gr W-296, but I was told to go with a heavier bullet. I consider the Marlin 1984 to be a 50 yard rifle for deer.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I sighted in two Ruger 77/357s and one Marlin 94/357 for locals. I used my deer loads I use in
Ruger Blackhawks. It's 158 XTP over 15.5g of 2400. Rifles all sighted ( scopes) at 60yds dead on.
All 3 shot under 1". The owners all killed their deer with no problem. I don't have a 357 rifle, I
use 240XTP in my 1894 44mg with good results. To much fantisizing over bullets for deer is done.
Deer aren't that hard to kill with a decent shot. With a 357 any good expanding bullet that shoots
accurately from your rifle will do the job. Now if you are going after something tougher than deer
a heavier bullet makes sense. In a 44 or 45 anything that shoots good in you gun will do the job.


----------

